# Happy Birthday AJAY



## PB Moderating Team

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-AJAY (born 1986, Age: 30)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n

Happy birthday!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Happy birthday, Ajay!


----------



## Cymro

In His providence another Happy Birthday!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Happy Birthday Ajay!


----------



## Berean

*Have a blessed birthday, Ajay!*


----------



## Ajay

Yes, Its special for me, Recently I moved to singapore to study in a seminary. Missing home and friends. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mgkortus

Happy birthday!



AJAY said:


> Yes, Its special for me, Recently I moved to singapore to study in a seminary. Missing home and friends.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk



What seminary are you studying at? Have you found a church home? If not, may I recommend at least visiting Covenant Evangelical Reformed Church!


----------



## LeeD

Happy birthday!


----------



## arapahoepark

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mikey

Happy Birthday Buddy!


----------

